# RecipeDB - NZWPA



## Tony (20/2/10)

NZWPA  Ale - India Pale Ale  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes brewed to be a big hopped, bitter pale ale of regular drinking strength around 5%. Used Wheat malt to give a bit of fluffiness to the body and really pop the hops! Worked very well. Also very happy with the hop combo, they work soooo well together, and the sothern cross adds a super smooth bitterness that very present in your mouth, but smooth and ballanced by malt and a creamy mouthfeel. The beer initally is creamy smooth, then hoppy then the bitterness goes BANG! awsome!Note: B SAAZ is actually D Saaz. D Saaz not in the database.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      5 kg BB Wheat Malt    5 kg TF Golden Promise Pale Malt    0.6 kg TF Crystal    0.4 kg JWM Caramalt       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      40 g Southern Cross (Pellet, 13.0AA%, 40mins)    40 g Saaz B (NZ) (pellet, 8.0AA%, 0mins)    40 g Nelson Sauvin (Pellet, 12.7AA%, 0mins)    30 g Saaz B (NZ) (pellet, 8.0AA%, 10mins)    30 g Nelson Sauvin (Pellet, 12.7AA%, 10mins)    30 g Southern Cross (Pellet, 13.0AA%, 0mins)    20 g Saaz B (NZ) (pellet, 8.0AA%, 20mins)    20 g Nelson Sauvin (Pellet, 12.7AA%, 20mins)    20 g Southern Cross (Pellet, 13.0AA%, 10mins)       Yeast     100 ml Wyeast Labs 1272 - American Ale II         54L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.047 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.012 (calc)   Bitterness 49.7 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 4.54%   Colour 16 EBC   Batch Size 54L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## chappo1970 (20/2/10)

Hurry up and get the recipe done Tony. You've been bragging sooo much about this one I might have to give it a whirl.

I love it when some ones putting a recipe in the DB.

Last check you hadn't got to the hops


----------



## Tony (20/2/10)

check again.

I used D Saaz....... but its not in the database so i put B Saaz in the recipe.

I will hastle Dane to get D saaz put in there

cheers


----------

